# New multigym - advice on work out plan



## dando (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi

I recently purchased a pro power vertical home multi gym .. see here: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3357891/Trail/searchtext%3EMUTLI+GYM.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

I was wandering if somebody could help me put together a 3 day routine.

at the moment I'm around 11.5 stone. more body fat than i should have but not big. I am 5ft 9. I have more body fat around the chest and hips than i would like. i would like to train towards a more athletic physique however i am not planning on being a die hard huge bodybuilder. I understand nutrition and I am planning a diet myself.

Thanks in advance

Dan


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Buy yourself a squat rack!


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

IMHO you would have done better to buy a good barbell\dumbbell set or better still join a gym and do your deads


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

From looking at it bench press, shoulder press and pulldowns. I would have thought it wouldn't take too long for you to be using the whole stack for bench press and pulldowns so just aim for as many reps as you can. For training legs you can be doing lunges and single legs squats and single leg calf raises and maybe get some dumbells for added resistance. You could do that 3 times a week. I have a look for a 2nd hand iron barbell/dumbell set. It shouldn't cost that much and will last a lifetime.

If you want to train but also save your money then search for bodyweight exercises. Also look up Scooby on youtube, he trains at home with limited equipment as has a very good build.


----------

